# Laufende Person, VOR Explosion



## ToboTheRibbler (9. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,

Also, mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich habe eine laufende Person, deren Hintergrund explodieren soll, und es so aussieht, als ob die Person vor dem Feuer wegläuft. Aber wie kann ich es anstellen, das der Hintergrund (der person) hinter dem Feuer, und die Person selber vor dem Feuer ist?


Um das etwas anschaulicher zu machen gibts

http://www.tobotheribbler.de/bild.JPG Ein bild

http://www.tobotheribbler.de/bild2.JPG

hier 2 Bilder, die euch mein Problem hoffentlich etwas verständlicher machen werden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, und ich bedanke mich schon einfach mal im Vorraus  

cya
  euer
     ToboTheRibbler


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juli 2003)

Am allereinfachsten wäre es gewesen, wenn du den Hintergrund ohne die Person gefilmt hättest und den laufenden Menschen vor einem Blue- oder Greenscreen. 

So wie es jetzt ist, wird dir kaum etwas anderes übrig bleiben, als die Person aus dem Hintergrund irgendwie freizustellen. Wie genau man das bewerkstelligen will, weiss ich jedoch auch noch nicht so ganz.

By the way: Was du mir gestern im IRC versucht hast zu erklären klang ganz anders, aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## kasper (9. Juli 2003)

Bei deinen Material gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit. Du musst für jedes Frame wo die Person drauf ist, eine Alpha Maske malen. Das wird aber vedammt viel arbeit.
Am besten neu filmen. Einmal Hintergrund ohne Person,und einmal Person vor eine einfarbigen Hintergrund, dann kannst du Chromakey (BlueBox) anwenden.


----------

